# Comment trouver l'URL d'une video



## Frydek (28 Avril 2008)

Salut

Je voudrais telecharger une video .wmv en streaming mais je ne vois pas comment trouver l'URL de cette video. 

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2008)

bonjour
tu as mille et un outils
menu contextuel ( copier le lien, ouvrir le lien dans un onglet etc)
 ou 
regarder le code source de la page entière

ou
 extensions firefox  pour avoir lister les URL sur la page
ou tout simplement charger pour toi


----------

